# GMX "7:0 für Sie" endet in GMX Topmail Abo



## heyyou (10 Juni 2013)

GMX gehört anscheinend mittlerweile auch zu den Betreibern von Abofallen. Leider sind wir selber darauf hereingefallen, und zwar im konkreten Fall auf ein Gewinnspiel, bei dem man im Juni 2012 während der EM einen Kicker gewinnen konnte. Was leider nur sehr versteckt zu lesen war, ist die 7 monatige Testmitgliedschaft im Premiumdienst, die sich automatisch in einen kostenpflichtigen Jahresvertrag verlängert.

Wir versuchen uns gerade noch auf die Hinterbeine zu stellen, haben dem Mahnbescheid einmal schriftlich widersprochen und ansonsten die Inkassoschreiben etc ignoriert, mittlerweile ist allerdings schon ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eingetroffen, dem wir natürlich auch widersprochen haben. Mal schauen, ob es zur Verhandlung auch noch kommt.

Interessant wäre natürlich, ob auch andere in die Falle getappt sind und wie es bei diesen gelaufen ist.

Im Anhang beigefügt habe ich einen Screenshot des "Anmeldefensters für das Gewinnspiel" beigefügt, das wir noch im Internet gefunden haben. Aus meiner Sicht ist die Gestaltung der Seite bewusst irreführend gehalten, da die gesamte Seite und selbst der Button "Los geht's" die Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel suggeriert und nicht die Anmeldung bei einem kostenpflichtigen Abo.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juni 2013)

United Internet könnte bei der Liste der Firmen, die wegen solcher Dinge auffällig wurden, ganz weit oben sein... Der Thread zum Thema "ungewollte Mitgliedschaft bei web.de" nähert sich der Halbmillionengrenze... Er wurde also über einen Zeitraum von fast 10 Jahren 150mal täglich angeklickt! Über solche Werte würde sich jeder Abofallenkönig freuen.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juni 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Der Thread zum Thema "ungewollte Mitgliedschaft bei web.de" nähert sich der Halbmillionengrenze... Er wurde also über einen Zeitraum von fast 10 Jahren 150mal täglich angeklickt! Über solche Werte würde sich jeder Abofallenkönig freuen.


Der abolute Spitzenreiter war der Abofallenthread "* opendownload.de neu: softwaresammler.de" *und das in nur etwa  anderthalb Jahren 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/opendownload-de-neu-softwaresammler-de.25210/
*1232* Postings mit *1.318.382* Hits
entspricht also ca 750 Hits pro Tag


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juni 2013)

[Ironie ein]OK, aber in punkto Dauerhaftigkeit und Nachhaltigkeit ist web.de/gmx.de von keiner anderen Abofalle geschlagen.[Ironie aus]


----------

